# Snowflite 7-21 without ID



## John93 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello I'm new to this whole thing and have much more experience with professional & semi-professional grade chainsaws than snowblowers and lawnmowers. 
I just bought an old MTD Snowflight 7-21 which doesn't seemed to be mentionned on this forum (i mostly encounter the 5hp models). I've been looking for an original owner's manual but can't seem to find one. From the topics I've read, it doesn't seem to be very handy anyway.

When I just bought this nifty machine it had been tilted backwards under the snow for over a month but had been started up not too long before that tilt. Upon arrival it was having a few issues and when we eventually switched spark plugs with another model the previous owner was using it started up. I'm pretty sure that the two spark plugs were not the same because the bolt sizes were clearly different even though the male threads were clearly the same. This makes me question what the recommended spark-plug really is.

Tomorrow i'm going to empty the gas tank cause the gas inside it looks blueish and smells mixed with oil... (a youtube video comment mentioned that oil can sometimes {sort of} mix with the gas over the stowing away period of the year, I imagine it being tilted wouldn't have helped) I'll clean the carburetor as best I can and this won't hurt if i don't mess things up.

My question is simple and repeated, what spark plug should I buy to change the one i have, should i take in the current model (that seems to only spark one instead of several sparks per crank) and get a copy? Do most engines of this sort use the same sparkplug, If so, which model?

Any other suggestions? I'll be checking the conditions of the hoses to see if they are cracked or leaking. Should I do a complete oil change? 5w30? Is there a fliter on this blower?

Thanks in advance for taking interest.

-Jonathan


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

pics would help, im guessing a tecumseh motor and not a b&s. how old roughly
what do u have now. most common/likely is Champion RJ19LM (J19LM) if tecumseh
any numbers stamped on metal cover on motor, usually near pull cord cover.
5w30 dino or syn is good, ur choice


----------



## John93 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi thanks for the quick reply, yes it's tecumseh, the spark plug wasn't much of a problem and i got the oil that was recommended on the cap of the gas tank. I cleaned the carburetor as best I could but I had a little trouble trying to get the whole piece off because my exhaust is interfering access to one of the two bolts fixing it to the engine. (and to take that the exhaust off there are two phillips head screws that I gave up on forcing before I'd make the one strip.. it hasn't completely though) When I tried to start it with new oil and new gas, having cut the tubing tips that were a little worn out, I heard a really big air leak coming from the carburetor when i would prime it, of course it didn't start. now I changed the main gasket and although there isn't any gas leaking from it, it's still making the noise.

Any idea's? I don't have a smart phone with me, so pictures will come tomorrow with the morning sun.


----------

